# which windows vista package to get



## robina_80

you can now pre order windows vista from overclockers but i dont know what package to get theres so many?


----------



## kof2000

best one is ULTMATE.


----------



## BAB

*reply to your Vista ques*

FONT="Arial"]Depends on whether 32 bit or 64 bit and antivirus etc etc.  

*32 bit vs 64 bit*
Many programs, like sound programs will still not run effectively on 64 bit XP Pro, so although you may want to upgrade your computer for space or speed you may still want to use the 32 bit XP Professional Edition.  Or the Windows Vista 32 bit.  Windows Vista in Beta will have a 64 bit non-Beta released in February and that's also a possibility, however it will take other programs such as anti-viruses and such a while to catch up, so still the 32 bit is better until they work the bugs out, in my opinion.  

64 bit may also have issues with *being limited to certain brands of anti-virus *software.  "Avast" antivirus or "C/A" (Computer Associates) is something that I know works.  IN summary if you are concerned about the use of certain programs, or what anti-virus you can use, then you might want to consider 32bit for now.  Of course you should still check configuration settings & also want to make sure your computer is Vista compatible.

*If speed is your only or primary reason for wanting Vista *then there are other things you can do to speed up you computer:
2 - 150GB Raptors 10,000 RPMs
or a scuzzi drive at 15,000 RPMs
Use 2 of same kind in a RAID for HD
RAID 0 for speed instead of RAID 1 for safety
SATA not IDE compatible, SATA is faster
Check Heat Temperature
use 32 not 64 bit as explained above 
You can also try overclocking 
[/FONT]


----------



## _simon_

This explains the versions a bit better: http://www.hiptechblog.com/2006/02/20/its-official-8-different-flavors-of-windows-vista/



> *Windows Vista Starter* - This edition does not include the Aero graphical user interface, hence it’s not Vista-branded. And there’s no 64-bit edition, no networking, no Fast User Switching, no DVD Authoring, no gaming common controller support, and no image editing with enhanced touchup, and only three applications/windows are allowed to run simultaneously. Good only for really basic users with low budgets.
> 
> *Windows Vista Home Basic* - This is the true baseline version of Windows Vista; think Windows XP Home Edition. You can expect to find features such as Windows Firewall, Windows Search, Photo Library and etc. However, it doesn’t include the Aero graphical user interface as well. Every other edition below will be based on this edition. Good for general consumers or even the kids.
> *
> Windows Vista Home Basic N* - Same as the Home Basic Edition, but minus the Windows Media Player. This edition is for the Europeans as they have antitrust rulings against Microsoft which does not allow the player to be bundled.
> *
> Windows Vista Home Premium* - This edition includes features such as Media Center Extender support, Cable Card support, DVD authoring and Tablet PC functionality. This edition is best suited for notebooks and networked home desktops, but it’s probably insufficient for the geeks.
> 
> *Windows Vista Business* - Analogous to the Windows XP Professional, this will probably be the most widely used edition in corporate environments. This edition allows joining of domains, non-Microsoft networking (Netware, etc), Remote Desktop and Microsoft Windows Web Server. Most geeks and IT professionals will want to go for this edition.
> 
> *Windows Vista Business N* - Just like Home Basic N Edition, this one is meant for the Europeans and comes with no media player.
> *
> Windows Vista Enterprise* - This edition will come with several new features such as Virtual PC, multi-language user interface (MUI) and Secure Startup (BitLocker Drive Encryption).
> *
> Windows Vista Ultimate* - This one is going to be the most expensive, most feature-packed, and perhaps the most pirated edition of Vista. It’ll include new and unique features such as Game Performance Tweaker, Podcast creation utility, online “Club” services and privileged product support. This edition will be perfect for Windows fanboys.


----------



## tobywuk

You WANT ultimate... but you dont want the price tag that comes with it. for that reason you want another version.. but you dont want home basic as you dont get the nice new vista glass affect visuals.  Microsoft have mad it nice and simple this time... NOT


----------



## robina_80

i think il get home premium what you think


----------



## XanderCage

if your gonna get vista right now get the ultimate, cause ull regret it in the future. Imo im not getting vista until after 1 year of its release, because me being mad pc user cannot stand for a program not to run, i FCKN HATE BUGS.

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Geoff

Home premium is basically the same thing as ultimate, but you just dont get a few cool programs.

I would not pre-order it now, you will be able to buy them when they are first released, and if you give it a few weeks or months, then the price will go down.

And have you tried the Beta version?  I highly recommend trying it, and if you run into driver problems, I wouldnt get Vista yet.


----------



## elmarcorulz

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=SW-040-MS

That seems very cheap. I know its only a OEM but still....Looking carefully, is it because its only 32bit? Where as all the expensive ones offer 32 and 64 bit with it?


----------



## cuffless

im getting home premium as part of the upgrade scheme and i think it will do most people fine.

taken from thevistaforums.com

If you are having trouble choosing which Vista Edition to buy, whether it is as an upgrade or a retail purchase, this guide is for you.

*Windows Starter 2007*
In order to offer a legal alternative to unauthorized copie, Microsoft released Windows Starter 2007 to emerging markets such as India, Russia, Mexico, Brazil, Thailand and Indonesia. It is not available in USA/Canada/Europe. 
Pricing Currently Unknown
XP Counterpart: Windows XP Starter Edition
For beginner PC users with a very low end PC
Themes Included: Windows Classic, Windows Vista Basic
Very limited: no Aero, does not work with incoming network connections, only allow 3 applications to run simultaneously, no DVD Authoring or Gaming Controller Support
32-bit version only, up to 256 MB of physical memory



*Windows Vista Home Basic*
This version is the basis for the next three major product editions. It contains the core elements of Windows Vista. 
Retail: $199.00, Upgrade: $99.95 (USD)
XP Counterpart: Windows XP Home Edition
For budget users, general consumers
Themes Included: Windows Classic, Windows Vista Basic, Windows Vista Standard
Features: Windows Firewall, Windows Security Center, secure wireless networking, parental controls, anti-spam/anti-virus/anti-spyware functionality, network map, Windows Search, Movie Maker, Photo Library, Windows Media Player, Windows Mail with RSS support and finally P2P Messenger
32-bit and 64-bit version available, up to 8 GB of physical memory


*Windows Vista Home Premium*
This version is the direct upgrade to Vista Home Basic and is what the average PC user will be using. 
Retail: $239.00, Upgrade: $159.00 (USD)
XP Counterpart: Windows XP Media Center Edition
For home entertainment and geared towards the home user or the mobile user
Themes Included: Windows Classic, Windows Vista Basic, Windows Vista Standard, Windows Aero
Features: Everything in Vista Home Basic as well as Media Center and Media Center Extender functionality (including Cable Card support), DVD video authoring and HDTV support, DVD ripping support, mobility (Mobility Center) and presentation features, auxiliary display support, P2P ad-hoc meeting capabilities, Wi-Fi auto-config and roaming, unified parental controls that work over multiple PCs, backup to network functionality, Internet File Sharing, Offline Folders, PC-to-PC sync, Sync Manager, support for Quattro Home Server, extra games, file system encryption, photo management application and finally Tablet PC functionality
32-bit and 64-bit version available, up to 16 GB of physical memory


*Windows Vista Business*
This version is an alternative upgrade to Vista Home Basic that is the edition that people will tend to use at work. 
Retail: $299.00, Upgrade: $199.95 (USD)
XP Counterpart: Windows XP Professional
For businesses of all sizes, from the cubicle worker to the IT manager
Themes Included: Windows Classic, Windows Vista Basic, Windows Vista Standard, Windows Aero
Features: Everything in Vista Home Basic as well as domain join and management functionality, compatibility with non-Microsoft networking protocols (Netware, SNMP, etc.), Remote Desktop, Microsoft Windows Web Server, Encrypted File System (EFS), IIS web server, fax support, offline files, dual (physical) processor support, Remote Desktop, ad-hoc P2P collaboration capabilities and finally Tablet PC functionality
32-bit and 64-bit version available, up to 128 GB of physical memory


*Windows Vista Enterprise*
This version is a step-up from Vista Business. It is offered exclusively through Software Assurance. 
Part of Software Assurance Enterprise Licensing
XP Counterpart: None
For business decision makers, IT managers and decision makers
Themes Included: Windows Classic, Windows Vista Basic, Windows Vista Standard, Windows Aero
Features: Everything in Vista Business as well as Virtual PC, the multi-language user interface (MUI) and the Secure Startup/full volume encryption security technologies ("Cornerstone")
32-bit and 64-bit version available, up to 128 GB of physical memory


*Windows Vista Ultimate*
This version is the top of the line version of Windows Vista. 
Retail: $399.00, Upgrade: $259.00 (USD)
XP Counterpart: None
For gamers, multimedia professionals and PC Enthusiasts
Themes Included: Windows Classic, Windows Vista Basic, Windows Vista Standard, Windows Aero
Features: Everything in Vista Home Premium and Vista Business as well as Windows Ultimate Extras (exclusive access to music, movies, services and preferred customer care) and finally additional customer service options
32-bit and 64-bit version available, up to 128 GB of physical memory


*N Editions*
In order to meet the requirements set by the European Union, Microsoft released Vista Home N and Vista Business N. 
XP Counterpart: Windows XP Edition N
For Europeans that do not want Windows Media Player
Themes Included: Windows Classic, Windows Vista Basic, Windows Vista Standard, Windows Aero
Identical to Vista Home Basic and Vista Business respectively, except that they are stripped of Windows Media Player 11
Still Can't Decide?


----------



## Geoff

Do not buy the 32bit Vista, or else you will be very sorry.  It's true that you may have a few more apps compatible with it right now, but Vista is trying to move the computer generation all to 64Bit, so eventually everything will only be made for 64Bit OS's.


----------



## chris702564

hi i have tryed the beta vresion and i like it but looking at the prices they are  going to be way more than they should in my mind i will be getting windows vista home premium but not for a year or 2 because the prices is probley going to drop after next christmas xp home/pro will do me for now if u really want it now then download a skin to cover up xp but what ever u do dont buy it now or u will be wasting a lot of money for the extra fue weaks/monthes hope this helps


----------



## Geoff

Even thought I can get Vista for free, I still dont plan to use it as a permanent OS until all the programs I need are supported, or new ones made.


----------



## cuffless

seen as i messed up my xp it seems that vista is going to be my only os till i get linux up. i was hoping to dual boot xp and vista but it looks like that is out the question now. if i dont like vista im kinda stuck with it


----------



## elmarcorulz

[-0MEGA-];540710 said:
			
		

> Do not buy the 32bit Vista, or else you will be very sorry.  It's true that you may have a few more apps compatible with it right now, but Vista is trying to move the computer generation all to 64Bit, so eventually everything will only be made for 64Bit OS's.



I know, the 64bit is the same price, i just happened to copy the link for the 32bit.


----------



## Geoff

I wasnt quoting you elmarco, It just reminded me to say that the 32Bit version wouldnt be the best to buy.


----------



## robina_80

what would you guys get between home premium and business i would choose home premium because i wouldnt need all the business side of it


----------



## Geoff

Home Premium is much better, I have the Business edition currently, but it lacks the Media Center feature.


----------



## StrangleHold

I agree the Home Premium is all around the best deal, but the Ultimate is nice if you got the bucks


----------



## cuffless

my xp is unrepairable and i dont have a re installation disk. i will be getting an rc1 disk and that will have to be my main os till i get my final vista. ive heard mixed reviews on rc1 about how stable it is but i hope it should be ok


----------



## Geoff

Im not sure if you're aware, but with Vista you can upgrade if you wish.  So if you buy Home Premium, you can choose to upgrade to Ultimate for an additional fee, and it will download all the extras.


----------



## robina_80

yeah i would of thought you can upgrade to ultimate and il prob get the 64 bit ver


----------



## StrangleHold

[-0MEGA-];540849 said:
			
		

> Im not sure if you're aware, but with Vista you can upgrade if you wish. So if you buy Home Premium, you can choose to upgrade to Ultimate for an additional fee, and it will download all the extras.


 
I wonder how that works if you have to reinstall, if you download the upgrade it so you can burn it or it just installs like a update? It would be a bummer to have to redown load it on every reinstall!


----------



## cuffless

it would probably be a downloadable update


----------



## robina_80

dont think so i reckon prob hard copy eg dvd


----------



## maroon1

Windows Vista Home Basic is like the Home edition in XP
Home Premium is like media center in XP
 Business edition is like windows XP professional

The Ultimate version has all the features that it is in home premium and business, so it is like having windows XP media center and professional at the same time


----------



## robina_80

yeah well ultimates the king daddy if you can afford it but i doubt most pep will get it its to much i say most pep will get home premium or business


----------



## joeswm8

just a couple quick questions of my own that will also help this thread:

home premium no doubt, but when you say its like media center edition, which i have never dealt with, it still has all the great computing features and not just entertainment, correct?

and does XP Home and Vista Home Premium come with the Microsoft Office products, like Word, Powerpoint, etc., or do you have to buy those too?


----------



## robina_80

i dont think vista will come with office somehow you have to purchase that seperatly


----------



## joeswm8

and one more question that helps the thread:

when you upgrade from XP home to Vista Home Premium, will all the data, files, and programs remain arranged as they were in XP Home but now in a new OS that runs different, or what will happen?


----------



## kof2000

office 2007 cost more than vista so of course it doesn't come with it.


----------



## robina_80

you will be able to transfer all your data from xp to vista if you do an upgrade


----------



## Geoff

robina_80 said:


> you will be able to transfer all your data from xp to vista if you do an upgrade



You cant do an upgrade, you can only do a clean reinstall (at least with Vista Business).


----------



## joeswm8

^ what about home premium, and a clean reinstall kills everyhting on the HDD, right?


----------



## Geoff

joeswm8 said:


> ^ what about home premium, and a clean reinstall kills everyhting on the HDD, right?



It would make all the data stored previously very hard to recover, basically it deletes everything before it installs.


----------



## robina_80

windows vista home premium has got windows media centre in it but i dont hook up my tv to my pc and watch tv i mean i do media like watching movies, tv series and listen to music but i dont require windows business aswell because i dont need all the business functions of it what one should i get i dont know


----------



## darthluke12694

Get Windows Vista Premium.


----------



## Ramodkk

What do you guys mean with "*you can now pre-order*" Windows Vista? and beta version...

Am I missing something?


----------



## diduknowthat

The thread's from over a year ago, I don't know why darthluke brought it up again.


----------



## Ramodkk

Appearantely, I AM missing something! *cough* date *cough*


----------

